
Looking for Machine Learning Mentorship - manglav
I&#x27;ve been very interested in machine learning&#x2F;neural nets for the past year, and have been reading papers on arxiv in detail. Having implemented some papers myself, and training the nets and watching conference talks, I feel as I am missing a chunk in my understanding.<p>I can understand how new advances are being made, but what I do not understand on how to discover them in the first place, and what tradeoffs are.  Why is going deeper better than a shallower, more connected architecture? Why are Resnet&#x27;s better than RNN&#x2F;LSTM&#x27;s, when they seem like the same thing? It feels to me that we are picking up mud, and throwing it against a wall to see what sticks. I have a physics background, so I&#x27;m more used to deliberate design way of thinking (we used this architecture because of X, Y, and Z).<p>Anyway, I was hoping to see if someone know&#x27;s where I can find some mentorship where these questions are answered.  Maybe someone records a professor&#x27;s office hours? Is there an online meetup that discusses these issues? I have particular interest in multiple object tracking and segmentation.<p>I will be applying for Google Brain soon, but I just wanted to have more of a fundamental understanding first. Thank you!
======
birn
Why not asking these question on other platforms such as reddit and quora?

~~~
manglav
I will also post on Quora later, I'm not a fan a reddit for this topic.

